# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La central nuclear Vandellós II y la unidad 2 de la central de Almaraz inician un nuevo ciclo de operación

## Jonasino

> La central nuclear Vandellós II se ha vuelto a conectar a la red eléctrica una vez finalizados los trabajos correspondientes a su 21ª recarga de combustible, dando paso al vigesimosegundo ciclo de operación de la planta.
> 
> 2016 12 19 Recargas
> 
> En la 21ª recarga de la central tarraconense se han acometido, según la planificación prevista, más de 9.000 órdenes de trabajo. Entre las actuaciones más relevantes llevadas a cabo destaca la inspección decenal mediante ultrasonidos de la vasija del reactor y de sus toberas. También se ha implantado el nuevo sistema de control digital del reactor (SCDR), se han revisado los trenes de seguridad y se ha modernizado el sistema de distribución de corriente continua.
> 
> Del mismo modo, se ha procedido a la implantación de las últimas modificaciones de diseño relacionadas con el proyecto de Refuerzo de la Seguridad derivado de las pruebas de resistencia post Fukushima, contempladas en las Instrucciones Técnicas Complementarias emitidas por el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear.
> 
> Durante esta 21ª recarga, Vandellós II ha duplicado el número de personas que habitualmente trabaja en la instalación, con la incorporación de más de 1.000 profesionales procedentes de 65 empresas de servicios especializadas.
> ...


A ver si esto ayuda a paliar las astronómicas cifras que estamos pagando por el gas de las centrales de ciclo combinado y las térmicas de carbón

Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...o-de-operacion

----------

F. Lázaro (20-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

No tiene nada que ver con eso. Es más por el tema del oligopolio de las eléctricas. 




> *
> La CNMC estudia por qué el precio de la electricidad al por mayor se ha disparado en diciembre un 30%*
> 20/12/2016 - 12:54
> 
> El presidente de la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC), José María Marín Quemada, ha avanzado este martes que el organismo está estudiando las razones por las que en diciembre se ha disparado en más de un 30% el precio de la electricidad al por mayor, desde 40 euros por megavatio hora (MWh) a 60 euros.
> 
> MADRID, 20 (EUROPA PRESS)
> 
> "Esto es inquietante. Es un incremento notable en un mes y estamos mirándolo con mucho detalle porque nos preocupa", ha subrayado Marín Quemada en declaraciones a RNE recogidas por Europa Press.
> ...


Referencia: http://www.eleconomista.es/economia/...bre-un-30.html

 Lo que baja el precio de la electricidad es lo que estas eléctricas no dominan. Principalmente algunas energías renovables.

----------


## Jonasino

> No tiene nada que ver con eso. Es más por el tema del oligopolio de las eléctricas.


Lo que Ud. diga,Buana

----------


## perdiguera

Hay algo que no entiendo: ¿Cuántos MW de generación renovable están fuera de las manos del oligopolio eléctrico? si tienen muchos podrán obligar a los del oligopolio a bajar precios.
¿Los del oligopolio, no tienen renovables?
Uffff, un sin vivir.
Supongo que un experto en renovables podrá decirnos cuantos MW tienen Endesa, Iberdrola, etc, en centrales hidráulicas, en centrales solares, en eólicas etc, y cual es el porcentaje sobre el total.
A veces lee uno cosas que le dan grima.

----------

Jonasino (21-dic-2016)

----------


## termopar

Más información al respecto, El ministro también quiere investigar:




> *El ministro Nadal, de acuerdo con que la CNMC investigue el subidón del precio eléctrico de diciembre*
> Por Redaccion - 21/12/2016
> 
> El ministro de Energía, Turismo y Agenda Digital, Álvaro Nadal, ha pedido a la CNMC que analice con precisión si los episodios alcistas en los precios mayoristas de la electricidad se deben a cuestiones técnicas puntuales o a una falta de competencia en el mercado y acuerdo de tarifas.
> 
> En declaraciones en el Congreso ante los periodistas, Nadal se ha mostrado preocupado porque en las últimas semanas se haya producido un aumento de los precios de la electricidad “importante” y ha asegurado que así se lo hizo saber al presidente de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de la Competencia (CNMC), José María Marín Quemada.
> 
> En este sentido, ha recordado que en estos episodios alcistas pueden haber incurrido varios factores como la meteorología, los aumentos de los precios de los carburantes o los problemas surgidos en centrales nucleares francesas y en el norte de Europa ante la rotura de un cable de conexión.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...-de-diciembre/

----------

